# JD 6310-good bad and ugly



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So in another thread I started a discussion on downsizing and while it it has a low probability of coming to fruition, there is a possibility of a JD6310 or similar 6 series JD from that era. Just curious from those who have experience with this model, is it a good move or bad? What are the issues? I have read several threads from multiple sites regarding starting issues and hydraulic heating. Not sure if those were lemon issues-every model has them- or something more. It sounded like the hydraulic heating was related to using hydraulic motors which I don't use.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> So in another thread I started a discussion on downsizing and while it it has a low probability of coming to fruition, there is a possibility of a JD6310 or similar 6 series JD from that era. Just curious from those who have experience with this model, is it a good move or bad? What are the issues? I have read several threads from multiple sites regarding starting issues and hydraulic heating. Not sure if those were lemon issues-every model has them- or something more. It sounded like the hydraulic heating was related to using hydraulic motors which I don't use.


Before I buy a JD tractor, i always get the VIN and pull the build specs.....there are some differences. 
I don't know of any real issues....I think hydraulic leaks that plaqued the 00 series wer improved on the 10 series.....engine transmission are purty bulletproof. May be cold natured if cold weather package wasn't ordered.....my 6400 doesn't like freezing temps, neither do I  
All in all, desirable tractors....know of several in this area still working hard.
Some of those hydro problems may have been folks using a 18gpm pump when they needed the 25gpm pump, it was an option....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Before I buy a JD tractor, i always get the VIN and pull the build specs.....there are some differences.
> I don't know of any real issues....I think hydraulic leaks that plaqued the 00 series wer improved on the 10 series.....engine transmission are purty bulletproof. May be cold natured if cold weather package wasn't ordered.....my 6400 doesn't like freezing temps, neither do I
> All in all, desirable tractors....know of several in this area still working hard.
> Some of those hydro problems may have been folks using a 18gpm pump when they needed the 25gpm pump, it was an option....


I will only be pulling a 1409 discbine and 570 kicker baler, neither of which are horrendous on hydraulic needs. I can always add a block heater if needed to push show on occasion.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> I will only be pulling a 1409 discbine and 570 kicker baler, neither of which are horrendous on hydraulic needs. I can always add a block heater if needed to push show on occasion.


It probably has CWS, most do.....mine doesn't but it was shipped to Alabama when built.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I’ll tell you what, I shouldn’t do this, but I’d be willing to trade you my 2955 with cab 2wd and 4000 hours for your 6115M...even ????. I’ll even take care of delivery and pickup!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I'll tell you what, I shouldn't do this, but I'd be willing to trade you my 2955 with cab 2wd and 4000 hours for your 6115M...even . I'll even take care of delivery and pickup!


Now, that's funny!!


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a 6310 for about 10 years before I traded it off. It was a good tractor for the most part. The only issues I recall were the PTO sensor would go out every other year or so but wasn’t a big deal and of course the fabric covered fuel lines would rot internally and cause air intrusion but I’m sure by now anything you’d be looking at would already have the fuel lines replaced by now. Other than that it ran pretty good for the 6000 hrs I put on it.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

have a 6420 that I have had little problems with, some wiring issues with the AC blower but that got fixed, power quad trans and plenty of power to run a 7320 diskbine and 5070 baler with accumulator. 6310 may have a different trans


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beav said:


> have a 6420 that I have had little problems with, some wiring issues with the AC blower but that got fixed, power quad trans and plenty of power to run a 7320 diskbine and 5070 baler with accumulator. 6310 may have a different trans


I think the 7320 is what replaced the 1409 that i have, can't remember. the 64 has about 15 more hp on the engine I think, it is one up and one newer series both of which have more power. the 6310 has a power quad


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

7320 replaces the 1411 it is 10' 6" cut 6420 is rated 110 hp I prefer the 7400 to run the diskbine 10 more ponies and 2000 or 3000 lbs more tractor.Both are very good haying tractors


----------



## DavidU (May 27, 2018)

I purchased a 1998 6310 2wd new and used it for hay baling, mowing, and light tillage work for 15 years. Only problem was the interior foam stuff on the cab’s ceiling came loose. Sold it on Craig’s list to first looker for $5000 more than trade in offer on a new 2012 6330. Just wanted a newer tracto pre Tier 4


----------

